# Fitness and Health challenge - join in!



## Idahardy (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello! I haven't been around the Homesteading Today forum for very long, and I don't think I've ever posted on the weight loss forum before.

Do you want to try a "Clean Eating" challenge for a week that would kickstart your healthy habits for the year?

I teach Physical Education and Health at a University and would like to encourage everyone to please avoid buying in to the fads or quick fixes that can ultimately hurt your metabolism and even damage your nervous system, push you into a hormonal imbalance, and disturb your sleep.

You are invited to join me on this one week challenge where I will send you a grocery list, a week of menus and recipes, and links to some easy but effective exercise videos.

This challenge is free. Both of my parents died of heart disease. Neither my Mother nor my father was classified as obese - they were just unhealthy after age 40 or so. I do have an online business as a personal trainer and sometimes do charge for my services, but I'm offering this clean eating challenge for free. 

If I can make a difference in anyone's life, I get a lot of satisfaction in that. Sometimes I do charge because like everyone I have expenses... 

Today lifestyle related diseases like heart disease, obesity, and diabetes create a tremendous quality of life dilemma and is the primary cause of early death. As a disease group, these illnesses are costing our nation millions of dollars annually in healthcare costs. And the individual expense is mind-blowing.

Buying Garcinia, green coffee bean extract, acai berry, raspberry ketones, Hoodinia, and MCT oils are not going to make you lose weight.

It's true that certain supplements can help digestion, and others provide you with vitamins and minerals that may be lacking in your diet. So, sometimes a meal replacement shake with certain adaptogens (NOT a protein shake) is the way to go. But overall, your nutrition should come from your own fresh food.

I can help you design a weekly menu that you will like, that is satiating and that you can live with that also provides you with the nutrition you need in order to fuel your body. 
It starts with a one-week commitment. Does that sound like something you want to do?

Are you interested?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Are you going to post it here? In this forum?


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Yes, could you please post the menu? I don't know about others, but I like to phase in things like this or work them in as best I can. I have been eating much healthier for the last 4 months or so, but it did not happen all at once, and I even sneak in a brownie here or there. But one brownie along with 6-8 servings of fruits/veggies each day sure beats the heck out of what I used to eat. I am not looking for weight loss, but generally a weight-loss diet offers a lot of healthy choices in foods, and that I have interest in.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Great Idea Idahardy*, I would be interested in reading about-maybe trying, Your menu's, and lifestyle/exercise routines. Sounds like a good thread.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have already gone over to the clean eating camp! I can attest to this...it works! I have replaced all refined carbs with healthy carbs: brown rice, whole grain bread, sweet potatoes and eliminated white sugar entirely. I feel fantastic! My energy levels are through the roof. I'm sleeping better and have more energy for my workouts! Best of all, my sore joints and bones don't hurt anymore. 

I would recommend a clean eating lifestyle to anyone. It's not some crazy diet fad.
Good luck!
Sue


----------



## ricktammye2 (Jan 29, 2015)

I would love more info


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It&#8217;s been almost a month. Where is Idahardy?


----------

